# Armour Thyroid on QUACKWATCH?? TIME TO BOYCOTT QUACKWATCH!!! WHO IS THIS GUY ANYWAY



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So GUYS -- seriously -- armour thyroid is pretty amazing and great stuff especially if your body doesn't tolerate the synthetic version!!!

It's time to boycott QUACKWATCH - this guy is serioulsy against armour thyroid? And who is this guy? Seriously - perhaps HE IS THE QUACK!!!

Seriously guys, this fellow clearly does not have a thyroid problem in which he needs thyroid meds and can't tolerate synthetics and then begs for armour thyroid!!!

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/armour.html


----------



## Andie (Feb 26, 2014)

Ironically a Facebook friend of mine posted this a few weeks ago, I'm not sure how much weight Quack Watch has....?

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Quackwatch


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. Hard to boycott something I've never paid attention to in the first place. After reading some of the content, I was surprised to see that the author is not a chiropractor. It's the same writing style often used by chiropractors, in my opinion.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

It's very upsetting to read blather like what Barrett put on so-called "quackwatch" with people on this board from the UK finding it difficult to even get armour thyroid, dessicated thyroid or a practitioner that properly knows what to do with T3 -- however if Barrett found himself in need of thyroid hormone and found that the synthetics gave him serious adverse effects (such as in my case) then dessicated thyroid is the only thing that I know of that's left.

Without dessicated thyroid, I would be drastically miserable, and on synthroid/tirosint/levothyroxine - I began having *serious* cardiovascular impact/adverse events -- that's why the doc took me off immediately following them.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Quackwatch has been around for a very long time. While I don't agree with absolutely everything the good doctor says (for example I'm not against the use of Armour and Synthroid has had it's own purity issues over the decades along with Armour) I do fully agree with his mission. He wants to protect patients from bad medicine and methods that while some may not physically harm them could very well prevent timely treatment, drain needed money and cause mental anguish.

If you really want to get an idea as to what he does, look at the stories from the victim's of fraud - especially the cancer patients.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Generally Quackwatch provides objective, verifiable information.

Everything written about the studies used by the BTA is easily verifiable--dessicated thyroid is not the standard of care world wide for all of the reasons listed and proof of its effectives being superior to synthetic has not been proven in clinical trials.

Of course, the patients who use "natural" thyroid passionately believe in it's effectiveness fully, but new thyroid patients should be aware that that claims made by websites supporting it are not well supported in medical literature at this time.

Years of my own anecdotal experience on the internet cause me to agree with the general assessment provided of the doctors who prescribe desiccated thyroid, unfortunately.

Internet forums represent a skewed population of patients--many of whom are dissatisfied with their thyroid treatment. Millions are well treated using synthetic hormones, which have the advantage of purity, bio-identity and consistency over hormones made from an albeit "natural" source, but that of another animal.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

yay, more skewed information about thyroid problems. That's what we all need isn't it?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

lainey said:


> Generally Quackwatch provides objective, verifiable information.
> 
> Everything written about the studies used by the BTA is easily verifiable--dessicated thyroid is not the standard of care world wide for all of the reasons listed and proof of its effectives being superior to synthetic has not been proven in clinical trials.
> 
> ...


What's really interesting is that while prominent endocrinology journals decry the usage of T3 at all, Cytomel still exists and is used in therapy around the world.

I do agree that sadly I often find proponents of Armour having websites that declare that far more people have hypothyroidism then actually do and also declare that blood tests don't work. Websites like STTM do nothing to help themselves when they toss Synthroid aside and declare that only Armour can help. I wouldn't necessarily even say internet forums are skewed - we're a forum that is all thyroid and many find great success in Synthroid while others would rather swear by Armour.

Armour has had it's issues over the years but so has Synthroid and there are still questions over the latter's shelf life even now.

Personally, I think it's a good thing that both of these are on the market though I would like to see tighter controls on Armour (what Synthroid faces now for production) which would get rid of the quality issues.


----------

